# El tuerto es rey



## adritabares

Carissimi foreri,

vorrei sapere se c'è una sola espressione italiana con cui rendere il significato generale di  EL TUERTO ES REY dato che non riesco a trovarla.
Tante grazie per il vostro aiuto


----------



## Silvia10975

Scusami, vorrei aiutarti... però puoi spiegarmi cosa significa la frase in spagnolo? Purtroppo non lo so e se lo faccio a intuizione magari sbaglio.
 Silvia.


----------



## reys

adritabares said:


> Carissimi foreri,
> 
> vorrei sapere se c'è una sola espressione italiana con cui rendere il significato generale di  EL TUERTO ES REY dato che non riesco a trovarla.
> Tante grazie per il vostro aiuto



Ciao, Adritabares e Silvia! La frase completa  è: _En el reino de los ciegos, el tuerto es rey_. C'è una epressione italiana per dire questo?

Saluti!


----------



## Necsus

Be', azzardo puro... Se 'tuerto' è usato nel significato di 'guercio', forse potrebbe essere "nel regno dei ciechi beato chi ha un occhio"...

Ops. Scusa, reys, stavo scrivendo e non ti avevo letto...
Allora forse l'intuizione era giusta.


----------



## reys

Necsus said:


> Be', azzardo puro... Se 'tuerto' è usato nel significato di 'guercio', forse potrebbe essere "nel regno dei ciechi beato chi ha un occhio"...
> 
> Ops. Scusa, reys, stavo scrivendo e non ti avevo letto...
> Allora forse l'intuizione era giusta.



Ciao, Necsus! Non c'è problema!  Se non esiste una espressione così là, la tua interpretazione è ottima. 

Saluti!


----------



## Necsus

reys said:
			
		

> Ciao, Necsus! Non c'è problema!  Se non esiste una espressione così là, la tua interpretazione è ottima.
> Saluti!


Ciao, reys. In realtà quella che ho riportato è la versione colloquiale proprio dell'espressione equivalente in italiano, quella 'ufficiale' sarebbe "nel regno/ in terra di ciechi i monocoli sono re", ma non credo che sentirai mai nessuno dirlo. 
Però quando l'ho suggerita non ero sicuro che si trattasse di questa espressione, perché fino al tuo intervento mancava la prima parte della frase, e 'tuerto' può voler dire anche 'torto', credo...


----------



## claudine2006

Necsus said:


> Ciao, reys. In realtà quella che ho riportato è la versione colloquiale proprio dell'espressione equivalente in italiano, quella 'ufficiale' sarebbe "nel regno/ in terra di ciechi i monocoli sono re", ma non credo che sentirai mai nessuno dirlo.
> Però quando l'ho suggerita non ero sicuro che si trattasse di questa espressione, perché fino al tuo intervento mancava la prima parte della frase, e 'tuerto' può voler dire anche 'torto', credo...


In realtà può significare anche "storto".
La versione colloquiale che conosco è: nel regno dei ciechi, l'orbo è re.


----------



## xeneize

Hola, "tuerto" como "storto" no me suena, eso sería "torcido, ladeado", más bien...
Como "torto, danno" sí, en ámbito judicial, así como "los tuertos" (o "entuertos") sono i "travagli del parto".
Saludos


----------



## claudine2006

xeneize said:


> Hola, "tuerto" como "storto" no me suena, eso sería "torcido, ladeado", más bien...
> Como "torto, danno" sí, en ámbito judicial, así como "los tuertos" (o "entuertos") sono i "travagli del parto".
> Saludos


*Como sabrás tuerto es el participio irregular del verbo torcer....*

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/tuerto

p. p. irreg. de torcer.
adj. Que le falta un ojo o carece de vista en él:
el pirata llevaba un parche porque era tuerto. También s.
Torcido, que no está recto.


----------



## adritabares

Tante grazie a tutti !!!
Siete molto gentili !!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sono sicura che in italiano esista una frase per dire "en el país de los ciegos...". L'espressione in spagnolo significa che quello meno peggio è il migliore. Non so se mi spiego bene.

Ricordo una volta che una mia amica ha usato questa espressione. Os lo explico mejor en castellano: esta amiga empezó a sacar unas notas buenísimas en la carrera que acababa de empezar y yo la felicité. Ella, muy humildemente, me dijo "en el país de los ciegos, el tuerto es el rey"; como diciendo que no es que fuese muy buena estudiante, sino que los compañeros eran bastante mediocres (no es el caso: mi amiga es muy lista).

Spero di avermi spiegato bene 

Baci a tutti


----------



## Necsus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sono sicura che in italiano esiste una frase per dire "en el país de los ciegos...". L'espressione in spagnolo significa che quello meno peggio è il migliore. Non so se mi spiego bene.
> 
> Ricordo una volta che una mia amica ha usato questa espressione. Os lo explico mejor en castellano: esta amiga empezó a sacar unas notas buenísimas en la carrera que acababa de empezar y yo la felicité. Ella, muy humildemente, me dijo "en el país de los ciegos, el tuerto es el rey"; como diciendo que no es que fuese muy buena estudiante, sino que los compañeros eran bastante mediocres (no es el caso: mi amiga es muy lista).
> 
> Spero di essermi spiegata bene
> 
> Baci a tutti


Ciao, TPS. Infatti l'espressione in italiano c'è, nel thread è stata menzionata...  Forse ti sembra che non sia equivalente a quella spagnola? Il senso è appunto che non ci vogliono grandi qualità per emergere in un ambiente di persone poco dotate.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí: ¡ahora veo! Pensaba que decíais que en italiano no es tran frecuente como en castellano...


----------



## xeneize

Hola Claudine, buh, la Rae no pone esas acepciones.
Igual, seguro existirán, aunque yo no las conocía.
Saludos


----------

